# DeWalt Cordless Impact Driver XRP run-time



## pbechard (Oct 6, 2010)

Hello,
New to this forum and a search didn't turn up any answers. 
With my new DC825 impact driver, I was only able to drive approx 75 3" deck screws and I was expecting more run-time/production. Has anyone had any similar results with their DeWalt impact driver?
And there is a rotten/burnt smell each time I use the driver. I am wondering if this is just something "burning off' that goes with new impact drivers?
Thanks for any help in advance,
Paul


----------



## Rob PA (Aug 30, 2010)

i have serveral dewalt drills....only the newer hammer drill xrp will have a burning smell...my older 18 v hammer will not..right angler doesnt..nor the 14.4? been working fine for awhile now


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

pbechard said:


> Hello,
> New to this forum and a search didn't turn up any answers.
> With my new DC825 impact driver, I was only able to drive approx 75 3" deck screws and I was expecting more run-time/production. Has anyone had any similar results with their DeWalt impact driver?
> And there is a rotten/burnt smell each time I use the driver. I am wondering if this is just something "burning off' that goes with new impact drivers?
> ...


DeWalt brought to you by the same people who brought us Black and Wrecker...

You have to be very careful with DeWalt. They love to sell different SKU's for the same product. The $99 18v cordless special is NOT the same as the $159 drill. It is made with much cheaper parts.

I am partial to the Bosch Impact Drill. They are work horses. Makita makes a pretty decent one as well, but my money is on the Bosch.

Is it a LIO battery? If not then you need to upgrade to LIO.

There should not be a burning smell. Take it back!


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

For starters you only have a 2.4ah battery so dont expect too much and if its the first time you have used it its going to take a few charge cycles to reach full capacity. Give it 4-5 charge cycles before taking it back. The smell can be from the oils burning of from production. This is normal in most new tools. This will go away.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

Rob PA said:


> i have serveral dewalt drills....only the newer hammer drill xrp will have a burning smell...my older 18 v hammer will not..right angler doesnt..nor the 14.4? been working fine for awhile now


 

mine stinks too:blink:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I've never tested how many deck screws I can drive (oh yeah because I've never even built a deck) but 75 doesn't sound horrendous.


----------



## pbechard (Oct 6, 2010)

*Great! Thanks for the Responses.*



TNTSERVICES said:


> DeWalt brought to you by the same people who brought us Black and Wrecker...
> 
> You have to be very careful with DeWalt. They love to sell different SKU's for the same product. The $99 18v cordless special is NOT the same as the $159 drill. It is made with much cheaper parts.


Yes, I am fully aware of DeWalt's different models of drills. And most other companies too. 
Up here in Canada the HD web-site doesn't list model numbers, so I called DeWalt to get further info. (As HD in-store and on-line staff were clueless). 
I ended up getting an XRP combo kit with, DC950 hammer drill (reg HD retail $350), DC825 impact, DC385 reciprocating saw and bag for $375 tax (13% HST) and delivered to my door. I felt I got a great deal.

-

I realize it is hard to say what performance to expect from any battery as there are many factors that can affect its performance. But as long as I am in the ball park, I am content.


----------



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

First - I have gotten away from DW in the past few years as a result of reading these forums.

Used to have several XRP's. NiCad is worthless as you have or will find out. Move to Lith Ion Hitachi or Makita. Recharge in 10 - 15 minutes. No battery memory problems - NiCad never seems to get back to even the lesser previous charge.

http://www.reconditionedsales.com/customuicontrolsprodonly/hxp_warranty.aspx


----------



## dave_dj1 (Mar 16, 2010)

I've got a slew of dewalt cordless 18v nicad tools and have no complaints with their performance, only their weight! That being said, I have found that some batteries are just better performers than others, and air temps affect them a lot.


----------



## s. donato (Jan 23, 2008)

i own alot of DW cordless. i had bosch and can say they are built alot better but their batteries cost more and last just as long as the DW - in my experience. i have also used the makita's and they are a great tool, but very expensive. i find that DW gives me a better ROI - YMMV

i have smelt a bit of a smell for the first day or so with a new tool, but have all of mine for a year with no issues.


----------



## Osito (Mar 4, 2008)

I have 2 DW impact drivers, sometimes they win, sometimes I win, depends on the wood.


----------



## siding guy23 (Mar 26, 2009)

Yea my dewalt impact gets hot and smells funny if I use it non-stop but it doesn't seem to affect the preformance any. Ive owned 2 in the last 6 years. The first I dropped off a 2 story roof onto a driveway and snapped it in 2 at the handle. Other than that they have been great:thumbup:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

s. donato said:


> i own alot of DW cordless. i had bosch and can say they are built alot better but their batteries cost more and last just as long as the DW - in my experience. i have also used the makita's and they are a great tool, but very expensive. i find that DW gives me a better ROI - YMMV
> 
> i have smelt a bit of a smell for the first day or so with a new tool, but have all of mine for a year with no issues.


I have owned a half dozen or so DeWalt 18v drills in the past 8 years and have had nothing but problems with them all. Every single drill has been in service at least once.

I got rid of the DeWalts over three years ago and tried a Bosch 18v NiCa. I have only gone through one set of batteries, good luck with DeWalt batteries lasting that long. I purchased an 18v Bosch LION combo impact and driver set a year ago and have had no issues, charges under 30 minutes and lasts at least 2 hours of steady use. Such a good drill, I purchased a second set a few months ago. (Also, never any burning or funny smell from my drills or impacts. Must be a DeWalt thing?)

I also am not sure why you stated that the Bosch batteries are more expensive. It is actuality the opposite is true. Search Google for DeWalt 18v LION batteries and the average price is $129.99, do the same for Bosch and the average price is under $80. So you admit that they are built better, which they are, not just my opinion but the use better parts, look it up for yourself, and now that I have shown the batteries are cheaper than DeWalt, will you purchase a Bosch the next time around?

And I will admit to being a little biast. I was just featured in the latest Bosch add in the September issue of "Remodeling" by Hanley Wood and will be featured this month in "JLC", but I was not paid and I am in there because I product tested the new 12v oscillating mutli-tool.

JMTCW...


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I have owned a half dozen or so DeWalt 18v drills in the past 8 years and have had nothing but problems with them all. Every single drill has been in service at least once.
> 
> I got rid of the DeWalts over three years ago and tried a Bosch 18v NiCa. I have only gone through one set of batteries, good luck with DeWalt batteries lasting that long. I purchased an 18v Bosch LION combo impact and driver set a year ago and have had no issues, charges under 30 minutes and lasts at least 2 hours of steady use. Such a good drill, I purchased a second set a few months ago. (Also, never any burning or funny smell from my drills or impacts. Must be a DeWalt thing?)
> 
> ...



That 12v multi tool is crap. Mine stopped working after 6 months of very light use. Maybe 2 hours in all. They wouldn't warranty it so I returned it to lowes and got my money back. Guess what! They have them returned all the time because Bosch won't warrenty them! I now own a fein and it's much much nicer tool. I also returned my New Bosch radio because it didn't work properly.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

BCConstruction said:


> That 12v multi tool is crap. Mine stopped working after 6 months of very light use. Maybe 2 hours in all. They wouldn't warranty it so I returned it to lowes and got my money back. Guess what! They have them returned all the time because Bosch won't warrenty them! I now own a fein and it's much much nicer tool. I also returned my New Bosch radio because it didn't work properly.


Sorry to hear that you had a bad experience with Bosch. However one bad tool does not make the tool "crap". You also cannot compare apples to oranges. The Bosch retails for $130 and the Fein for nearly $400. Of course the Fein is a better tool, but it was designed for commercial use. Don't blame Bosch because you were too cheap to buy a Fein in the first place.

Also to state that Lowe's has them returned all of the time because Bosch will not warranty them is baseless hearsay at best. You have no actual facts other than what you may have heard second hand at your Lowe's store. The fact that you shop at BLowe's says a lot.

Here is a review of the Bosch PS50 Mutli tool.

http://oscillating-tools.com/oscillating_tool_bosch_ps50_review.htm

Don't just trust me, do a search on Bosch PS5O complaints. It will be hard to find them.

To be honest, I am not sure why Bosch would not warranty it. If you had registered the tool with them and had still possessed the original receipt, there should have been no problem. I suspect that there is more to the story.

As for the Radio, not sure what to tell you. I have had one for nearly 4 years and the thing has been through hell and back and is like a Timex, keeps on tickin'.

Rob


----------

